# use phone without sim



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

So, is there a way to go past the initial startup screen without a sim? i just fxz'd my phone to stock and dont have sim to get past it. i put my micro sim from gnex into my old tbolt and then gnex died and went through hassle because my account showed tbolt and not gnex, so i dont wanna go that route again.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> So, is there a way to go past the initial startup screen without a sim? i just fxz'd my phone to stock and dont have sim to get past it. i put my micro sim from gnex into my old tbolt and then gnex died and went through hassle because my account showed tbolt and not gnex, so i dont wanna go that route again.


I use the Tbolt and the Bionic all the time without a sim in it. No problems...


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Well my tbolt used to work same way man. But the bionic boots up and says to put in a sim, cant find a way to get off that screen. Only option i have is emergency call and shut off phone. If you seen something i didnt please tell me.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Tap the four corners clockwise around the android TL TR BR BL


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

zach.discgolf said:


> Tap the four corners clockwise around the android TL TR BR BL


thank you very much., worked like a charm. it brought up,backup assistant shit so i just skipped past all that and kept hitting next.
finally got through. again thanks, i would not have figured that out on my own.


----------



## GLENNRICHARD (Aug 20, 2014)

> Tap the four corners clockwise around the android TL TR BR BL


OK, I very rarely post a reply about anything, especially when the original post is this old,

but I would be a total chump if I didn't say:

Do you know how F#%&ing Awesome you are for knowing this and sharing it?

Thank you SO much! Seriously.


----------

